# T5 light blinking/flashing



## parotet (18 Jan 2014)

Lately I have noticed that my Odyssea T5 2x24w lamp blinks when it is switched off. The light is switched to a timer and I can see some random and very weak flashes (you can only notice them if you are watching the aquarium and they last less than a second). At the beginning I though it was some kind of reflection from the street but I think it is not. This happens at any time (not immediately after lights off when the gas on the lamps is still hot). I am not sure but it can be more frequent ('frequent' is that I can see one or two blinks a day) during the 4-5 hours after the timer switches off the lights.
The lamp fixture and tubes are brand new...Any idea?


----------



## Michael W (18 Jan 2014)

It is probably not the light's fault but the timer's.


----------



## ian_m (20 Jan 2014)

Some electronic timers are not meant to be used with fluorescent lamps, as pointed out in their small print.....been there, done it, got the tee shirt etc.....

The issue here is some timers are not suited to switching inductive loads if using "Ye Olde" magnetic style lamp ballasts or if using modern electronic ballasts the timer "leaks current" which over a short while passes enough energy to allow the tube to glow/flicker.

My security timer light switch for my house hall light is one of these, despite being rated for fluorescent & compact fluorescent lights causes a very faint slight glow on the ends of the low fluorescent tube and sometimes faint tube flicker.


----------



## parotet (20 Jan 2014)

ian_m said:


> Some electronic timers are not meant to be used with fluorescent lamps, as pointed out in their small print.....been there, done it, got the tee shirt etc.....
> 
> The issue here is some timers are not suited to switching inductive loads if using "Ye Olde" magnetic style lamp ballasts or if using modern electronic ballasts the timer "leaks current" which over a short while passes enough energy to allow the tube to glow/flicker.
> 
> My security timer light switch for my house hall light is one of these, despite being rated for fluorescent & compact fluorescent lights causes a very faint slight glow on the ends of the low fluorescent tube and sometimes faint tube flicker.



Ok, I see... Is it going to damage the tubes? Shall I look for a suitable timer that really works for fluorescent tubes?


----------



## ian_m (20 Jan 2014)

parotet said:


> Ok, I see... Is it going to damage the tubes? Shall I look for a suitable timer that really works for fluorescent tubes?


No idea. My security light timer has been running for years on same flickery compact fluorescent bulb, so hasn't shortened its life, but is not a T5 lighting unit.


----------

